# Rectal Cranial Disease



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Be forewarned that this can only be used as a temporary fix. It is not nor has it been claimed to be a cure. Fresh air, or the lack of it, is still a major issue.









This is it ( the small clear thing) it is a belly button window. So when your head is up your azz you can still see clearly. Patent pending !

Link back to Salt and Pepper Mills....http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/20753-salt-and-pepper-mills/#entry176587


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

I want one.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Send some to Washington DC !!!!!

I will pay the shipping.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

:roflmao: :roflmao: Good :roflmao: :roflmao: one


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Ha..love it

Sent from my Samsung Note 3 using tapatalk


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

hehehe always the clever one.


----------

